# JH Smokers vs. Lang



## Brisketandbutts (Mar 27, 2019)

I posted a few days ago and several people suggested for me to get a Lang 48. I recently found a pit builder only an hour away from me. Has anyone heard of JH Smokers? The few reviews I have read were highly rated, but there isn’t a ton of reviews out there. 

The smokers I am looking at both are comparable. They both are reverse flow and have the same general dimensions of the cooking chamber (42 inch grates lower cooking grate and roughly 22-23 inch wide). One major design difference is that the Lang smoker as the smoke stack on top of the cooking chamber it appears, but JH has his smoke stack just below the second shelf. JH smoker also has his bottom cooking rack be able to slide out (the overall cooking chamber would be roughly 5 inches longer for this). Another is on the Lang smokers they have the V on the bottom of the baffle to help collect some of the drippings and JH has his baffle plate slightly slanted to the drainage hole but flat. I like that JH smokers, Justin is both the sales and fabricator so he can tell me exactly what he can do, and makes me feel as though he would really look after the pit. Lang is an established brand in the smoking community that is on my final 2 because of their reputation. I have heard about some quality issues regarding seals on Lang ( I think like 2011-2015?), but haven’t seen anything about the quality recently. Lang said if there was a problem with a weld in the first year or two I could call them and they would fix it “one way or another”, JH said I could bring the smoker up there and he would fix it no problem. JH smoker would be a little more expensive, but would save me about $300 overall after you include shipping on the Lang and the fact that I can pick up the smoker from the JH shop. All of the upgrades I’m looking for both smokers offer. Any input you could give me would be much appreciated!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a Lang, but the upgrades you describe & the fact that the builder is local would make me lean towards him.
I like my Lang, but I do think the stack should be on the side of the smoker. I have put an extension on my stack so it comes down into the cooking chamber. I also like the fact that the bottom rack will slide out, but will that give you less height between the 2 racks, I know that there is not a whole lot of head room in mine, so that may be something to look at. Let us know what you decide & do you have any photo's of the JH Smoker, or do they have a website?
Al


----------



## Brisketandbutts (Mar 27, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a Lang, but the upgrades you describe & the fact that the builder is local would make me lean towards him.
> I like my Lang, but I do think the stack should be on the side of the smoker. I have put an extension on my stack so it comes down into the cooking chamber. I also like the fact that the bottom rack will slide out, but will that give you less height between the 2 racks, I know that there is not a whole lot of head room in mine, so that may be something to look at. Let us know what you decide & do you have any photo's of the JH Smoker, or do they have a website?
> Al



Below are some of the pictures he provided me. He has a website, but his Facebook seems to be more up to date with different options.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

I like it, it looks like a real nice rig!
Al


----------

